# MYSQL & Netbeat.de



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

Ich hab eine Domain und Webspace bei Netbeat.de
Nun möchte ich ein bisschen mit PHP und MySQL rumprobieren hab aber keine Ahnung wie das mit der Datenbank laufe soll....

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann kann ich mir in "meinem Bereich" keine Datenbank aufbauen, da diese direkt auf dem Server läuft, oder?
Also werden ich an den Support von Netbeat.de wenden und dort erfragen unter welchem Link ich meine Datenbank erreich kann und wie meine Zugangsdaten lauten, oder? Gut  

Nun zu PHPMyAdmin oder wie das heissen mag *g*
Wo bastel ich das denn am betsen rein? Läuft das denn etwa auch direkt auf dem Server - also so das ich keinen Zugriff darauf habe?

Puh, ich weiss das ich nichts weiss  

Bin dennoch für jede Hilfe dankbar... je ausführlicher desto besser

-----

Was auch nicht schlecht wäre, wenn sich ein gnädiger MySQL-Kundiger dazu erbarmen könnte mir das ganze einzurichten? *liebguck*

Danke, bis dann...


----------



## hammer12 (19. Juli 2001)

soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Netbeat noch keine mySQL datenbanken.
als ich nachgefragt habe (vor rund einer woche), meinten die netten leute vom support, dass sie ihn 1-2 monaten verfuegbar sein wuerden.


----------



## RedZack (19. Juli 2001)

das musste ich leider auch feststellen  
der webspace bei f2s.com ist auch nicht so das wahre... mir scheint eh das die datenbank von f2s z.Z. ein paar probleme hat


----------



## hammer12 (19. Juli 2001)

ich glaube http://www.domainbox.de
ist gut.

sonst kannste ja zu http://www.webhostlist.de gehen
da findest du bestimmt einen hoster.
guck dir aber immer die user kommentare an.

sonst bestellst du noch bei einem wie strato


----------



## RedZack (19. Juli 2001)

jo danke ich werd mich da mal ein bisschen umschaun...

was anderes, wieso sollen wir denn keine umlaute benutzen *g*  ?
das mir zu hoch :>


----------



## hammer12 (19. Juli 2001)

weil umlaute nicht gut sind

umlaute gibts nur im deutschen
keine umlaute in domains

umlaute sehen komisch aus


----------



## RedZack (19. Juli 2001)

aber solange wir hier deutsch schreiben können (ops koennen) wie hier doch umlaute verwenden *g*???
:| :| :|


----------



## hammer12 (19. Juli 2001)

natuerlich...
aber ich habs mir schon angewoehnt 


:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## schebi (30. Juli 2001)

*Also ich habe bei Hoster24.de den Ultimativen Provider gefunden !!!*

Auf .:: Hoster24.de ::. findet man alles was man dazu braucht und das zum SchnäppchenPreis !!! ab 4.95 im Monat !!! Der Service ist übrigends SPITZE !!!
MfG Schebi


----------

